# The Nicktoon Club



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2008)

A club about anything Nicktoons. Yes...even the newer ones (Even some aren't that bad). Maybe an RP or two will come out of this...but...

You can post Nicktoon info, videos, pictures, and other stuff. Oh yeah, pick a Nicktoon character. It will be put next to your name. Just a little thing I decided to do. I'm Ren from Ren and Stimpy (What a surprise...)

Members:
1. Flareth (Ren Hoek)
2.Kahlen  (Spongebob)
3. IrkSplee (Gordon)
4. MewXCharmeleonXEevee 
5. Fluffy the Eevee (Katara)
6. Erika (Teen-Angelica)
7. Zora of Termina (ZIM)
8. Ambipom (GIR)
9. Blaziking 175  



*Question: What is/are your favorite Nicktoon(s)*

My favorites are Invader Zim, Ren and Stimpy (I bet none of you could guess that), Angry Beavers...basically all the old toons. Oh, Catscratch is awesome too.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 12, 2008)

I pick Spongebob:D

*What is/are your favorite Nicktoon(s)?*

I like most of the Nicktoons, but these ones are especially nostalgic:

Rocko's Modern Life
Spongebob
CatDog
Rugrats
Doug
KaBlam!
Rocket Power

Good memories watching these shows.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 13, 2008)

Guess my favorite show. Go ahead. Guess. =p SPLEE!

Catscratch is the newest one I love - after that it ranges from "meh" (such as Barnyard) to "who the hell greenlit this?" (why does Mr. Meaty exist?!) Other favorites include, in no particular order:

Invader Zim
Hey Arnold
Doug
Spongebob Squarepants (the glory days - I can't stand what it's become)
Avatar
Rocko's Modern Life
Jimmy Neutron
Fairly OddParents

Oh, and does Kappa Mikey count, even though it's not on the main channel? It's so freakishly bad and it knows it. XD I love it in all its lack of quality. Don't ask, I don't understand my infatuation with it either. Ozu rules over all of you. Take your places, man your posts~ It's the only Nicktoons-exclusive I can stand, though... Speed Racer, Three Delivery, goddamn Ricky Sprocket... no.

And I may be missing something... eh. Someone else is going to end up mentioning a show and I'll go d'oh! As for character, the name may say splee, but that's only for the sake of the pun - my favorite Cramdilly cat is Gordon Quid. I just love the warrior with a heart of gold type. So yeah. XD


----------



## Flareth (Jul 13, 2008)

Accepted, all.

Gordon is awesome. His voice actor rocks. Kappa Mikey is good because it parodies something America has become obsessed with.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, Rob Paulsen is awesome. Everyone, an assignment - think of any American kid's cartoon from the 90's to today. Got one? OK. Rob Paulsen was in it.

All right, all right, exaggeration, but still... he's in a LOT of stuff, and he sounds different each time. Gordon Quid (Catscratch), Carl Weezer (Jimmy Neutron), Mark Chang (Fairly OddParents), Yakko Warner (Animaniacs), Pinky (Pinky & the Brain)... he voiced all of 'em. It's almost kinda creepy.

And yes, Kappa Mikey does mock every anime it can get its hands on, but its also guilty of lame stereotypical sitcom plots - and I laugh all the while, even as I'm picking apart all the cliches and errors. XD Also, Mikey is so horrendously stupid that it's amazing he's lived to 18. Yeesh... it's both hilarious and mindboggling.

Also, you've got a question mark next to Gordon on my character thing - I do realize I wasn't clear and I apologize. Yeah, I choose him as my character.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

^I think Mikey's stupidity also comes from the fact that he's animated so differently from everyone else in the show. He just sticks out so much it's hilarious.



> Gordon Quid (Catscratch), Carl Weezer (Jimmy Neutron), Mark Chang (Fairly OddParents), Yakko Warner (Animaniacs), Pinky (Pinky & the Brain)


I would have never guessed that any of those characters were voiced by the same guy. Rob Paulsen seems to be quite talented:D.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 14, 2008)

He is...and I'll fix that question mark. So...let's talk about nicktoon stuff.


----------



## Lili (Jul 14, 2008)

I like Invader Zim and Kappa Mikey. And Catscratch also. By the way..

What the heck is Guano(from Kappa Mikey)?!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 14, 2008)

A Pikachu ripoff, of course!


----------



## Lili (Jul 14, 2008)

He reminds me of a Pikachu/Sableye mix.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually, human. Hey, his parents were. (Hi, Ozu!) Now, what's he dressed as... who the hell knows? XD Honestly, they're not consistent with that, either... sometimes they seem to say "costume", sometimes "real little furry thing", depending on what kind of joke they want to make. But I've yet to see the show suggest otherwise as far as Ozu and his (deceased?) wife Kyoko being his parents goes. I really don't get it, and I'm not sure I'd WANT to. Just chalk it up to more ways that the show makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE. My best guess is that they just wanted to go for an emotional ending to Ozu's plot in the Christmas episode and obviously had no real choice than to follow through with it afterward, even though before they were being ambiguous as to what Guano even was and still wanted to joke around with that. I dunno. I really don't.

MXCXE, I never noticed that before... you're right. He's purple, he's got the gem... that's creepy. XD I wonder if that was intentional or not... it aired in 2006. How much time is there usually between designing characters and airing the show? Was Sableye known to the public yet? The world may never know.

To stop this from being a Kappa Mikey topic - just wondering, has anyone ever read GEAR? It's what Doug Tennapel was originally hired to make a cartoon for at Nick before everyone involved quickly realized that there was NO WAY to get that thing to be appropriate for the channel. They made Catscratch instead. What makes it eerie is that that the cats kept their basic character designs and names (for the most part - Mr. Blik was originally Mr. Black, don't know what that got changed) and a couple other references - it's been a while since I read it, but I think I recall "pop a wheelie!" and "this hat makes me feel badass" (shades of "this is my important hat", anyone?) showing up, not to mention that the brothers' giant cat mecha from "Mecha-Kitties" was from GEAR. Point is, while it got a SERIOUS overhaul, GEAR and Catscratch are still just similar enough that reading GEAR after almost three years of being a Catscratch fan was pretty... awkward. Gordon decapitating people, Waffle threatening to shoot himself... yeah. Really, really awkward. I know GEAR came first by a long shot, but STILL! XD


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes it was...Ruby and Sapphire was made before it.

I like the name Mr. Blik better.



> Gordon decapitating people, Waffle threatening to shoot himself


 O_O Seriously?


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 16, 2008)

I choose Katara.

My favorite Nicktoons would have to be Avatar, Spongebob Squarepants, Catscratch, The Fairly Odd Parents, The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron, and Invader Zim.

I really don't like the other ones, or I haven't seen them yet. Yeah, I don't have much else to say. I need to say something funny! DX Oo, that was kinda funny. X3


----------



## Erika (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't watched Nickelodeon in ages, in fact, all I ever see nowadays is whatever my cousins are watching whenever I go to visit them every weekend. However, when  did watch Nick, my favorite Nicktoons were:

Doug
Rugrats
Hey Arnold!
The Fairly Odd Parents
Invader Zim
Angry Beavers
KaBlam!
All Grown Up (After this premiered, and ran it's course, I sorta stopped watching Nickelodeon all together.)


I'd love to join, and talk about the old school days. :P I have no clue what's out there now, but old school flare is always fun, yes? I'd totally like to have Angelica next to my name, from the Rugrats All Grown Up series. XD;


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah, I should join this. Now, I watch pretty much anything they have on there short of certain Teenick shows, but my all-time favorites are:

IZ
Spongebob
FOP
JN
Avatar (nuu the series is close to ending ;;)
And pretty much any of the ones from before 1999.

As for what I am... I AM ZIIIIIIIM *shot*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys are accepted into the club.

But don't worry about Avatar. It had a plot so it HAD to end.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, going with Flareth there. Not only did we all pretty much see the ending coming from day 1, but it lasted three years and when all is said and done will have had 61 episodes. That's a pretty standard cartoon lifespan, isn't it?

But yeah, I've been watching the new episodes of that this week. And while, yes, the action and the fighting and the PLOT DEVELOPMENT has all been wonderful fun and the reason I got into the show in the first place... anyone else looking forward to Friday's episode, Ember Isle Players? That just looks awesome. XD


----------



## Erika (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend's parents watch Avatar, I've just never really got into it. What exactly is it about? o.o;


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 17, 2008)

The plot for Avatar is basically this.


----------



## Lili (Jul 17, 2008)

By the way, my favorite character would have to be GIR and Plankton.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I knew it was coming. I just didn't think it'd be this soon. ><


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Plankton! He's so awesome! Anybody want an RPG?

EDIT: Zora, it's been 3 years...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 17, 2008)

I know.

Also no. No RP I don't know how it would work. ><


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

Like all the worlds are harmed by some force. And some characters are trapped. And you have to help 'em through after falling through the TV.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 17, 2008)

Or if perhaps we could manage SOMETHING where we're all whatever character we chose? Make that useful? I used to do a LOT of Catscratch RPGs, I think I've got ol' Gordo down pat.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I DO digress that I do an OK Zim. Only due to Flareth's pushing though, but I suppose I miiiight be able to do it of my own time. ;D


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

i do a pretty good Ren.

I have another idea though:

You play as children. You don't know it yet, but you have a computer chip inserted into your brain with data of a cartoon. You find out when you suddenly fall into the Nicktoon world that it is in trouble and you can transform into a morph of that character or full version, which you are the character.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 17, 2008)

That sounds pretty neat! Just a question because I need to know EVERYTHING, though - you say either morph or full - so basically, sometimes they're aware they were once children and sometimes they aren't? What determines which one happens? I'm just clarification-happy. Guess we'll get it worked out when/if the thing gets going.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

Where has this thread been all my life *join*

My favorite Nicktoons are:
Invader Zim
Rugrats
Rocko's Modern Life
Catscratch 
Rocket Power
The Fairly OddParents

Yeah, pretty much everything that wasn't made in 2007 or later. Now they have these crap shows...

I call GIR!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 17, 2008)

You are accepted, Ambipom.

IrkSplee, they are actually children, but they can morph into...I'll use the term Nickmorphs for now...but they can moprh fully, but they AREN'T the real character.


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, you confused me just a tad there with the "or"... I'm easily confused, don't mind me. I get it now. Hoorah! OK, input from the rest of the club? Who's up for this?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 18, 2008)

It could work sorta, I guess. Looks good anyway.

And because I can't resist...

Ambipom, who put the bacon in the soap...?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

I guess I'll ask if I can join. I used to only watch Nicktoons. Not any more, but I occaisonally watch them. My favorites:

Kappa Mikey (:D)
Spongebob (Older ones; the new ones rot)
Fairly OddParents (It's maintained it's consistancy of being good for quite a while)

...that's about it.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 18, 2008)

You are accepted. Thanks for posting Zora.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 19, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> It could work sorta, I guess. Looks good anyway.
> 
> And because I can't resist...
> 
> Ambipom, who put the bacon in the soap...?


I MADE IT MYSELF!!

Guess who made waffles!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ36U6S0a-Q&NR=1


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 19, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> I MADE IT MYSELF!!
> 
> Guess who made waffles!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ36U6S0a-Q&NR=1


That episode is EPIC. XD

"We were planning on doing more episodes like that. If it wasn't canceled, we also would have done 'Zim Opens A Door' or 'Zim and the Box'."

...I so totally butchered that, didn't I...


----------



## Flareth (Jul 19, 2008)

It was "Dib opens a door." and "Zim's Box."

I memorized that? Sad....but they would be awesome episodes.


----------

